# Does anybody know sky



## skewbaldmillie (7 November 2015)

Sky would have been sold around the Dorset/Somerset area. SHE WAS NOT STOLEN!! Lovely sweet mate between 14.2 and 15.0 she was advertised as a 12 year old but after having her on a months trial and having a full vetting found out she was 20+ Irish cob bay mare little scar on her nose, dip in one side lump on the other. Really want to know if she ended up surviving as she was a little trooper.


----------



## skewbaldmillie (14 January 2016)

Unfortunately now passed away.


----------

